# Short Review on Qbeam 3 Million MaxPower



## BlueBeam22 (Jul 3, 2008)

*Short Review on Qbeam 3 Million MaxPower NEW Review added*

*Edited to state that there is a new review posted in this thread, scroll far down to post #7.*

I am reviewing the "Brinkmann Qbeam Big Max 3 million MaxPower Rechargeable spot/flood light". It is a very new light and I am writing this short review just to familiarize everyone with it.

First Impressions:

When I first bought this light it was huge-looking in its box, but once taken out it doesn't look quite as big (still very big though). The light is rated "3 million MaxPower" and it seems to me like this is because it is the rechargeable version of the former "Max Million III".

Style:

This light is a giant black pistol-grip style spotlight, with a yellow trigger switch which can be locked on by a switch lock on the side. Also, in the middle of the trigger there is a small momentary red trigger to activate "flood mode" in which part of the reflect pushes out to refocus the beam to an even flood pattern. However, the flood mode cannot be locked on like the standard spot mode, the flood switch is independent.

Performance:

This light has turned out to be my most amazing light, even more so than my 15mcp Thor and POB HID because of its FLOOD feature (IMHO). It has amazing throw on spot-mode, I have lit up trees with it that appeared to be over 1/3 of a mile away. On flood mode it can light up a huge 400 yard field like daylight, something none of my other lights can do so well. It also puts out a lot of light. It has a very nice beam and a bright hotspot.

Battery/Bulb:

The light uses a replaceable 12V 75W quarts halogen H3 bulb, and it has a rechargeable 2.8 AH 12V lead-acid battery. Unlike other spotlights, the battery can be taken out by just pressing two tabs on the sides, so you can easily take it out to charge it or run it directly from the car adaptor. It has a 25 minute runtime, and will stay at full brightness for just under 20 minutes.

Charging Options:

The light comes with a 15V DC 0.4 amp fast-charger that plugs into any standard AC outlet. Its other charger is the car charger/adaptor. The 12V DC car adaptor can charge the light by plugging it into a charging jack on the bottom of the handle, and the battery can be taken out for direct 12V DC use with the car adaptor just like a 12V DC plug-in spotlight.

Included Accessories:

It comes with 3 colored lenses (red, blue, yellow) that snap on to the front of the light and completely change the beam color. It also comes with a spare replacement bulb.

Pros/Cons:

Pros:
EXTREMELY bright
Throws very far
Has a very nice uniform beam with a lot of usable spill.

Cons:
Since it is heavy it can be stressful on the wrist to hold it by the handle
It doesn't have a power-saving low mode
It feels like if dropped on a hard surface it would break


Finally,

It is my favorite light in my collection, I bought it at Target for $40, and I feel it was more than worth it.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2008)

Nice! 

What length of run time are you experiencing with a fully charged battery? :thinking:


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Jul 3, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Nice!
> 
> What length of run time are you experiencing with a fully charged battery? :thinking:


 
Hello [email protected],

While I haven't yet done a runtime test, I took it on a long walk last night and used it a lot and then when I got back it was still at full brightness.
I just plugged it in and when it is fully charged I will do a test.


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Jul 4, 2008)

Okay, I just did a full runtime test on the Big Max! It stayed at FULL BRIGHTNESS for about 20 minutes, and then got dim and ran another 5 minutes. I am amazed at its long battery life!


----------



## Flashanator (Jul 4, 2008)

I would expect 20-25mins tops B4 it started to dull in brightness, & there would be a voltage sag so the bulb would be underdriven. 

Nice review & glad you like it BlueBeam. :thumbsup:

EDIT: LOL bluebeam you beat me to it with the runtime.


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Jul 4, 2008)

Flashanator 500mW said:


> Nice review & glad you like it BlueBeam. :thumbsup:


 
:thanks:


----------



## BlueBeam22 (May 30, 2009)

This post is a review of the* Brinkmann Q-Beam Max Million III Rechargeable 3 Million MaxPower Spot/Flood light* bought at Wal-Mart for around $40.

The "Brinkmann Q-Beam *Max Million III* 3 Million MaxPower Rechargeable" has the exact same body, reflector and bulb as the "Brinkmann Q-Beam *Big Max* 3 Million MaxPower Rechargeable" reviewed above in the original post of this thread. The only differences I can tell between these two lights are the different labels, their switches have a different feel, and the "Max Million III" one from Wal-Mart seems to have a more focused beam and a noticeable amount more throw. They seem identical otherwise, but I just bought the Wal-Mart one and wanted to review it too.

Some members may recall that I bought a Max Million III Rechargeable a while ago that turned out to be defective and had to be returned. This one is brand new and works perfectly.

For clarity, here is a picture of the two lights. My new Max Million III being reviewed in this post is the one on the left, and the Big Max reviewed in the original post of this thread is on the right.







I think the Max Million III Rechargeable is a great deal for its amazing performance. It has a very focused pencil beam on its standard spot mode so it throws unbelievably far.

Pictures of the light itself:


















*Specifications*:

Price: Around $40

Weight: My scale indicates that this light weighs about 4 pounds with the battery installed.

Length from top of light to bottom of handle: Approximately 12’’

Width of body from Bezel to back of battery compartment: Approximately 6.5’’

Reflector Diameter: Approximately 5’’

Bulb: 12V 75W H3 Halogen

Brightness: Estimated around 1500 lumens

Throw/Maximum Beam Range: Seems to be around ½ a mile

Runtime: Around 25 minutes

Battery Type: 12V 2.8 AH SLA Rechargeable


Beam Type: Thin and concentrated pencil beam, widens to large flood pattern on flood mode. Small round hotspot is extremely bright and well-defined in the center of the beam. Has bright corona and halo around hotspot. Spill is very bright.



*Usage Instructions*


For standard use, install battery and depress the yellow part of the trigger switch to activate light, and release to turn off. Press the trigger and move the yellow sliding switch-lock DOWN into the locking position for continuous ON without having to keep your finger on the trigger. You can also lock the trigger in the OFF position for safety when you don’t want the light to accidentally get turned on. 

While the light is on, press the smaller red trigger to activate flood mode. This feature however is momentary and cannot be locked on. As soon as the red button is released it will revert back to spot mode, regardless of whether the light is locked on or not.

To run the light directly from its 12V DC cigarette lighter adaptor, plug the cord into the jack on the bottom of the handle. I recommend removing the battery for this type of use, which will also make it featherweight and easy to hold.

Do NOT ever attempt to use the light directly from its AC charger. 

Close up of light showing label, trigger, yellow sliding trigger lock and small momentary red flood mode button on trigger.







Reflector shot showing inner and outer reflector layers. The inner one lifts out when flood mode is activated, giving a broad beam that covers a much larger area.






*Battery and Charging Instructions*


Fully charge battery before first use with the AC adaptor. Always fully charge battery after each use, regardless of usage duration. Keep fully charged when not in use.

To charge, leave AC adaptor plugged into battery until red indicator light shuts off. Charging jack for AC adaptor is located on back of battery block. It charges pretty fast but will take several hours from a discharged state. It can also be charged using its DC adaptor while the battery is in the light; however I don’t recommend this method. Please note that when charging with the DC method, the red charging indicator light will not illuminate.

The battery can be released and popped out of the light by pressing the two tabs on the sides of the battery compartment. It can be charged both inside and outside of the light using the AC charger. 
The fact that the battery can be easily popped out to makes it very convenient for direct 12V DC use as it is very lightweight without the battery.

Back of light with battery taken out and next to it. AC charging jack on battery visible near the bottom. Indicator light is visible near the top of battery. Also notice metal loop on top of light, which is perfect for use with a carry strap.





DC Jack on bottom of handle for 12V cigarette lighter adaptor:







*Included Accessories*

1) One Spare Bulb
2) One DC Charger
3) One AC Charger
4) 3 Color lenses to completely change beam color (Red, Blue, yellow)
5) Instruction/Owners Manual

Picture showing all included accessories stated above. The spare bulb comes in the small red pouch on the left side in this picture.







Package and Instruction Manual:







Bulb Replacement:

The instructions thoroughly cover this on pages 4 and 5. There are two small screws holding down the front plastic housing/bezel, which are located on the top and bottom of it. Always remember to NEVER touch the glass part of the new bulb because the oils from your hands can damage it.


*Beamshots*

Shining at the top of a tree 20-30 yards away:






Shining at another tree:






Shining at the trees behind my house well over 30 yards away:






Control, looking down street:






Lighting up house at other end:


----------



## Patriot (May 30, 2009)

Nice pictures and review. Thanks Houston. :wave:


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI (May 30, 2009)

You gotta love the Q-Beams! I have one that I bought back in '93 or '94(non-rechargeable of course) and it still runs on the original bulb.I still have the original box.On the front it says 'Made in USA'. Is this still true?

Thanks for the pictures Blue Beam22.:thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (May 30, 2009)

Nice update there Blue' at last (with new wireless internet) I can enjoy your posts in their entirety 

BTW congrat's on the recent LED 6P purchase! :thumbsup:


----------



## BlueBeam22 (May 30, 2009)

Patriot, ANDREAS FERRARI and [email protected],

Thank you for your nice replies and compliments! :thumbsup: I truly appreciate it, and really enjoyed reviewing this light. 

To answer your question ANDREAS FERRARI, the package my Q-Beam came in states that it is made in China. That is very impressive how your old one still works on its original bulb. Brinkmann makes some very good quality spotlights. 

I used the Max Million III Rechargeable last night and was very impressed. It brightly lit up trees 1000 feet away.


----------



## Showolf (May 30, 2009)

Excellent review, and thanks for the great pictures to go with it... I have seen these lights at Walmart, and wondered if they were any good. Now I know, and may have to grab one for myself!


----------



## jxwhadley (Jun 3, 2009)

How does the Max Million III compare with the Black and Decker SL302B?


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Jun 3, 2009)

I just tested them both together. The Black&Decker SL302B V2 Million Power Series out throws the Brinkmann Max Million III Rechargeable.


----------



## jxwhadley (Jun 4, 2009)

Thanks Blue. I bought the Black & Decker after reading your review and I liked it so much I bought a second one.


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Jun 4, 2009)

jxwhadley said:


> Thanks Blue. I bought the Black & Decker after reading your review and I liked it so much I bought a second one.


 
I’m glad you like the SL302B so much, you made a great choice getting two of them! It an unbelievable thrower and a very useful light. 

If anyone has any other beamshot or pictorial requests regarding the Brinkmann Max Million III Rechargeable or how it compares to other spotlights, please feel free to ask here or send me a private message and I will be glad to fulfill them and add them to my review in post #7.


----------

